# Semen analysis results - help to interpret them please



## KevC

Hi. 

I got my semen analysis results today. My GP hadn't a clue what they meant. I looked up net and from what I can tell I may have a morphology issue. Can someone maybe confirm this and maybe explain my morphology better - if it's bad how bad is it? Here is my results (they used WHO 5th edition as a reference)

Volume (ml): 3.8
Sperm concentration (M/ml): 34.2
Total sperm number (M): 130

Ph: 8.2

MOTILITY

Excellent/rapid progression: 35 %
Sluggish/slow progression: 24 %
Non-Progressive: 22%
Immotile: 19%

Morphology: 2%

MAR test IgG (%): <50 Negative
MAR test IgA (%): <50 Negative

Agglutation: Grade 1: isolated (<10 spermatozoa per agglutinate, many free spermatozoa).

According to the WHO reference average morphology is between 3-4%

So do I have a morphology issue and if so how bad is 2% morphology considering I had 130 million sperm in my sample. I think in that sample I had 2 million 600 thousand normal sperm right? (My math isn't great). 

Also when I provided the sample I worked a 12 hour night shift and gave it at 2pm afternoon after night shift with no sleep in over 24 hrs. Wud that hav affected quality of the sample or have no effect??

Thanks in advance


----------



## hoping :)

Hi, the results overall aren't bad.

As you have noticed the morphology is low, the who % use to be 15% or above to be normal, but I do think they have lowered it. 

Its usually more about the numbers tho, you have a high number of swimmers so your 2% is obviously higher than 2% of let's say 2million or 20 million.

I work urs out to be around 2.6 million 

I doubt having a lack of sleep for 1 night would effect it, maybe if it was a longer period with no sleep. But sperm takes 3 months to be made. So any illness you had 3 months ago could have effected that sample.

Are you being refered? An andrologist (if they think you need one) would be able to give you the proper answers about the results.

Good luck!


----------



## KevC

Thanks for reply hoping . I think I'll be going tee total. Alcohol is the only factor that I think wud effect morphology in my lifestyle


----------



## L_ouise

I think that you should be able to create a pregnancy, but it might take a little longer than normal.

The normal minimum concentration is 20 M/ml and you have double that.

The minimum normal morphology is 4% and you have half of that.

All your other stats are on target, so over i think you have a borderline normal sample 

Alcohol would be a good place to start but you'd have to be drinking too much consistantly, the odd couple of pints on a Friday night isn't going to significantly impact you. If you have a lot of fat on your thighs, hot baths, tight underwear, sedentary lifestyle, etc then they could cause just as much impact as alcohol.

Keep your nuts cool and eat a balanced diet xx


----------



## KevC

Many thanks Louise. Very helpful reply  

If I'm being honest I probably do drink too much so I'll change that. Stressful job and all. 

I think my personal plan is to cut out the alcohol, take vitamins and get tested again in 3 months. 

Does caffeine have an adverse effect?


----------



## caity

Hi KevC,

Your post caught my eye.  My DH also has low Morph..but coming up as 0-1% most of the time.

I wanted to say that lots of things can effect sperm over the 3 months it takes for them to develop, as others have said.  But also, I think it's important to note that you can't really draw any significant conclusions until you have done a number of samples and compared the results, so I wouldn't get downhearted yet at all - all your other numbers are good!

But sounds like it might be a good excuse for you to cut down on drinking (I'm reading between the lines that that might be something you'd like to do anyway..)!  Caffeine is also bad, yes.  You can of course continue to drink and have caffeine in smaller amounts, but I thought I would let you know my husband's experience, he decided to cut out alcohol and caffeine totally and went on the whole range of vitamins for about 6 months and he said he'd never felt better, so much energy and just generally felt great!  That being said we were just trying to get numbers up as high as poss for IVF, so can't comment on low morph numbers and natural bfp's, but we did get one on our first round of IVF (I'm 38 weeks pregnant now).

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## KevC

Thanks for reply Caity 

When you get a chance could you give me some advice on which supplements to take please? All I'm taking at the min is a multi vitamin. 

The jury is still out for me about caffeine. I drink a lot of tea. Never coffee. Research I've done on net says caffeine can be good, some says its bad. I think everything in moderation is key so I cud certainly cut down. 

My partner is on decaffeinated tea so it would be good to join her. 

Thanks


----------



## hoping :)

Kev- small amounts of caffine is ok but if you swap to decaf that would be better.

The only proven vits are vit c, vit e, and zinc. In high doses.

Wellmens do a fertility vit, but it doesn't contain the high doses of the above that you need.

Again, as louise said- wear boxers, AVOID: hot baths/showers, cycling, sauna/steam room, laptop on your lap, mobile in trouser pockets, tight trousers.

Good luck!


----------



## caro226

Hi,
Would echo all that the others have said - you have a good number and so there are plenty of viable sperm there!
Sorry if you've said this already, but have you had a repeat test done?  My DH's test was done 5 years ago and we had 7% morphology (to which our GP said was too low as it should be >50% which is utter rubbish!) and they did a repeat test - subsequent measurements with 15 % and 17 %.  We were told at our first consulation with the fertility nurse that the WHO guidelines are now >5% normal form.
We were advised for him to take zinc and selenium supplements, and we have had 3 natural pregnancies whilst TTC; more recently it's been suggested that cutting out alcohol could make a difference.  As I understand it, producing sperm is a 3 month process, so it might be worth making some small lifestyle changes and then getting a repeat measure done?
Good luck,
Cx


----------



## caity

Hi Kev,

Tea has a lot of caffeine, might be nice to join your other half!  My husband didn't find he missed the real stuff and still now sticks with decaf tea for the most part.

In terms of vits, as hoping says, Wellman do a good multivit for conception (we used to pick up both the his and hers versions quite cheaply on amazon) and then top up the vit c, and b vits (esp b12) with seperate pills.  He also took Co Q10/ Co Enzyme Q10, but I think that one was for motility.

Hope that helps - good luck!


----------



## KevC

Thanks everyone for the tips and advice


----------

